# new betta from IPU



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

I went by IPU last night to check out their new bettas and fell in love with this guy 

I think he's a mustard gas dragon but im not sure. Pics were taken last light just after I put him in. I'll get some new pics later today since he's more settled now 

All pics taken with no flash. His blue shows up more in real life.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats, thats a beautiful find


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

awesome fish! very beautiful


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

He is a beauty, I love his colorings


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, he is gorgeous! Great find


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow really nice find congratz


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! That's absolutely stunning! =) Also looks expensive!


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a gorgeous betta! A lucky find indeed.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow it is definitely beautiful


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice pick up! That is a suuuuper nice looking betta, never seen that coloring before.

You should try to breed it and see what kind of colors you can end up with


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone  he's settled in well. he's started on his first bubble nest and flaring like crazy through the divider at his neighbour. He Still won't eat but I think that will change tonight when I defrost some bloodworms.

He wasn;t too expensive. only $20...they've gone down in price which is nice  IPU has lots of nice halfmoon/superdeltas and tons of crowntails right now.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

<shameless plug> hehe, I've got a couple 3g eclipse tanks which are GREAT for bettas if you don't want him in a divided tank </end shameless plug>

lol


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

wow that is amazing!!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

handsome boy


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Kaisa,
Lucky score! I unpacked that one myself and was planning a photo of him! Really nice Betta!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

I know Kaisa, I went to ipu too and I just loved there white halfmoons.


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow, he is spectacular! I have never seen a betta with that coloring before!


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

He's gorgeous and very unique!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice find Kaisa! He has some cool colors


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll post some new pics of him soon now that he's settled in and colored up more


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

he has ick!!! last night he was flashing all around the tank and this morning he has the spots  

I've kept fish for 4 years and never had ich before  Right now I've added 1 1/2 tablespoons of salt to his 5.5g and raising the heat to 32C.... I hope he survives


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh poor guy 
I am sorry and I keep my fingers crossed!


----------

